# Adobe Livecycle 8 - Data Collection from Radio Buttons



## Valerie2009

Hello; I am very new to Adobe Livecycle Designer 8 and any help would be appreciated. I have looked everywhere trying to find a troubleshooting site that would give me some step by step instructions.

I have made a form in Designer. The answers for the user are choice of radio buttons in each question. After the user emails the form back to me, I need to export the data from the answers to an xml spreadsheet.

For example: Question: Would you attend an off site event?
(radio button) yes (radio button) no

I filled in the binding for each radio button as how I would want the headings to the results to look on the excel spreadsheet. Q1Y and Q1N . When I toggle back and forth on each button in the Design view it shows Q1N for both. The last name I enter is what stays. I have the default binding as Normal.

In the field tab it shows in the Items box: Yes No
In the value tab I have User Entered - Optional and Default - None

I am sure I am just missing a step. But I can't seem to find the answer.
I'm so new to Designer I'm just not sure where I went wrong.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

